# Tosh.o shows a flashing tort.



## mary t (Jul 26, 2012)

I' M not sure who watches Tosh.o but we do.. The other afternoon, the beginning of his show had a rather strange looking thing.. Turned out to be the penis of a sucata. I have seen my tortoises flashing many times but it's usually in the grass. But this fella was on a concrete floor and the video had zoomed right in.. Some women trying to figure out what it was... As immature as it sounds- I couldn't stop laughing.. Not sure if these episodes can be pulled up on comedy central but I would love to know if this tort belongs to anyone on the forum and if it was a video made on purpose or not..


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 26, 2012)

I've sen that video.....at the end the sulcuta got too happy and well went everywhere it was gross. It's on YouTube


----------



## l0velesly (Jul 27, 2012)

Haha, yep. I saw that video on youtube.


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah, a large tort flashing can certainly be...well..an interesting, and admittedly, humorous site. 

Boys will be boys, I guess? XD


----------



## harris (Jul 27, 2012)

One of the only shows that make my stomach cramp up from laughing so hard!!!!


----------



## mary t (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll have to look it up. My husband still laughs just thinking about it.. I have to admit sometimes the show is a little gross but I crack up watching it too. His stand up routine is pretty funny too.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 27, 2012)

That was a funny video. I tried to find it but couldnt. I love tosh.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 27, 2012)

There was a thread about it a few months ago.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=6tSfLKTTxtc&NR=1


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 27, 2012)

That's Tosh.O for you


----------



## mary t (Jul 28, 2012)

jaizei said:


> There was a thread about it a few months ago.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=6tSfLKTTxtc&NR=1



Thanks for the link.. The whole video is even funnier than the clip on tosh...


----------



## Tillasaurus (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow. Amazing.


----------



## blafiriravt (Jul 28, 2012)

LOL


----------

